# Venus Williams and Sjogren's!



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Courtesy of our valued poster, Gelf!

It is not uncommon and as a matter of fact, it is all too common to find persons who have thyroid disease also have Sjogren's.

http://news.yahoo.com/venus-williams...160810970.html


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Saw that a couple of days ago -- while it's totally awful for Venus, it hopefully brings a little more attention to thyroid and autoimmune issues.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I feel so bad for Venus, but do think it will bring attention to Sjogren's.


----------

